# matte red



## bayhammer (Apr 10, 2011)

thinkn of painting my 06 matte red....its turning out to be a very rough decision. Car is at my buddies shop as we speak and he is gonna need a answer pretty quick. any input would be great. thx :cool


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I think it will just look like faded red paint.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I would go with Stealth Black


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

:agree if you want flat, cant go wrong with flat black


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Mike_V said:


> I think it will just look like faded red paint.


Yep, don't wax it and it will look like that with the original paint. Matte paint is harder to keep up then shiny paint, if anything goes wrong on matte, you can't buff it out because the Matte will shine up. I wouldn't do it, it's not a Hot or Rat rod. For trade in value, make it as shiny as you can.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It will make a nice primer for the final color. . .


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Paint it white. Matte sucks, looks like ya did it at home with $12 worth of Rustoleum rattle-cans. And yes, I think matte black looks like ass too, in case you were wondering.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Without even giving my opinion on your color choice, I will say this.

Anyone who rushes for a "pretty quick answer" on a paintjob and is looking to get that quick advice online, is going to make a bad decision 150% of the time

If you are that much undecided on what color to paint your car, you obviously aren't ready to paint it.

Also if you want to change the color, how far are you willing to go so that it's done properly (pull engine, windows, bumpers, lights, jamb everything, etc, etc)?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

bayhammer said:


> thinkn of painting my 06 matte red....its turning out to be a very rough decision. Car is at my buddies shop as we speak and he is gonna need a answer pretty quick. any input would be great. thx :cool


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like you should have done some more research, painting a car isn't like you are deciding what scent tree smell you want. I would hold off and reconsider what you want first. If you want to see what the matte look might be try finding someone who has already done it in person.

I have also heard that you can use a mixture of dish soap and water as a lubricant to lightly wet sand an area of you car to give the effect of a matte finish then easily correct it with a buffing wheel and some time.


----------



## Gtslowm6 (Aug 1, 2011)

Matte black ftw !!! Do not do red lol


----------

